# How to tame a trolling motor?



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I finally had to replace my 12/24 volt trolling motor. To get 70 lbs. thrust I had to get a minimum 24v motor, and thought a 5-speed would be fine. What I did not foresee was that, even at the lowest setting of 1, the motor's thrust causes the whole unit to jump, scaring fish. It's my guess, too, that the new flexible rubber grip on the main shaft only makes the problem worse. I always like to be as stealthy as possible when fishing, and just cannot be with this motor, even after switching to a shaved down 2-blade grass prop. I can't go to a smaller prop without worrying about not having the power I need at times. I liked the range, from 12v "1" to 24v "5", ten speeds, on my old motor. Can I rig a switch on my bow to supply 12v when I'm flippin' a quiet backwater and 24v when I'm fighting wind? I have seen various opinions on this: it'll be fine; it will burn out the motor; only do what the manual calls for; DC motors are very forgiving; could be unsafe; 5-speed motors work at 5 different voltages already so why not; it will put too many amps through the motor, etc. Has anyone ever installed such a 12/24v switch (e.g. from Radio Shack)? Could I change over to a gradual input (dimmer) type speed selector, and would that help? Is there some other solution? Opinions?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ever think of calling the manufacturer? I'm sure they can give you the correct answers without guessing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I feel your pain, I did the something similar. I went from a 30# 5 speed 12v to a 70# 5 speed 24v. I have to say I hated that thing. It was just too much power for my alum boat. I have seen a lot of posts on this problem from other guys doing the same thing.

IMO your best option is to just sell it and buy what you really want. I messed with mine for over a year trying to slow it down. Nothing worked! I hated taking the loss on the TM when I sold it but I don't regret my decision to sell it. Life's too short and I value my limited time on the water too much.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I didn't know there was a difference in going to a higher thrust motor. 70# Was what I have been considering. But I have been looking at a55# variable speed. I have been able to sneak up on spots with my 30#.But I now have a 16'aluminum v hull, and can be difficult to control when the weather kicks up.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you vertical fishing? I can pretty much guarantee you're not scaring fish as much as you think.Sometimes our minds complicate things WAAAAAY more than need be.Just fish,you'll be fine.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's not really the amount of thrust a trolling motor has, as much it is in the way the trolling motor starts once you hit the on button. 

This past summer the trolling motor on my boat went out and in doing research for a replacement, I couldn't find any trolling motors that had fixed speeds, that had a soft start feature. Every other trolling motor I have ever owned has had a soft start feature. Meaning that when the on button is hit, the motor builds up to the setting the speed dial is set at, instead of coming on instantly at that speed. That soft start feature makes a HUGE difference in the stealthiness of the trolling motor as well as in the safety of maneuvering the boat with the trolling motor. 

Imagine hitting the start button on a trolling motor that is instant on, and set at max speed, and having your trolling motor pointed in the direction of a hard left of right turn. You'd better be seated or holding onto something, because you're definitely going to stumble, and you may end up in the water.

As hard as it may be to accept ... the advice offered by Crappiedude, of selling the motor, and buying a different model is sound advice. Unless things have changed since August, you're going to end up having to get a model that is variable speed. And be sure that it has the soft start feature. Because the lack of a soft start feature is really where your problem lies, and not in the amount of thrust the motor has. 

I ended up going with a 75# thrust MotorGuide digital tour edition, and I couldn't be happier with my choice. It is variable speed and has the soft start feature. The application of power is smooth throughout every speed setting. Steering is effortless, and the mount is rock solid. The only complaint I have is that deploying the motor from its stored position takes a little getting used to. You have to step down on the motor a little while you pull the rope to get the locking pins to disengage. It's really a very minor process, and is very easy to do. You'll appreciate the tightness of the locking mechanism when the motor is stowed while running in rough water. 

I have the motor on a 16.5' fiberglass bass boat with a 120 hp motor on the back. With the boat fully loaded, two people on board, and the batteries fully charged, it moves that boat along at 2.8 mph. I've fished in 15-25 mph winds with gusts to 40 mph and had no problem holding the boat where I wanted it, nor did I have any problem moving the boat to where I wanted it. The trolling motor I replaced was a 24V 46# thrust Evinrude and the batteries last much longer with my new trolling motor. The added thrust of the 75# thrust motor means I can run the motor at lower speed settings than I previously had to use. 

If you are interested in checking the motor out I'd go to MotorGuideFactoryOutletStore.com They offer free shipping and no sales tax.

One other thing I should mention. The higher thrust motors have larger and therefore heavier motor units. Lifting them out of the water can require a fair amount of effort. If you're older or have back problems, you may want to consider adding something that I added. It's called The Equalizer. It's made for MotorGuide trolling motors that use a Gator Mount. It consists of two cylinders that attach to the mount, and makes lifting the motor out of the water a breeze. It also helps in deploying the motor as well. It does add some effort to stowing the motor when you're preparing to run, but I think the trade off is well worth it. Like I said ... the MotorGuide Tour Edition is a heavy motor to lift out of the water.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

James F said:


> I didn't know there was a difference in going to a higher thrust motor. 70# Was what* I have been considering. But I have been looking at a55# variable speed.* I have been able to sneak up on spots with my 30#.But I now have a 16'aluminum v hull, and can be difficult to control when the weather kicks up.


That is exactly what I did. I went from 30# 5 speed also and the 55# variable speed is perfect for me.
That 70# 24v TM was just way too much for my 17"-6" alum boat. It had nothing to do with the way it started (fast start), it was just too much power, too quick. On occasion I like to I like to long line troll and could never get the boat to go slow enough in cold water. I would have work between the on/off start button, it was a major pain. 
I have seen a lot of people with alum boats posting about this same issue over the years so it's a common problem.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> That is exactly what I did. I went from 30# 5 speed also and the 55# variable speed is perfect for me.
> That 70# 24v TM was just way too much for my 17"-6" alum boat. It had nothing to do with the way it started (fast start), it was just too much power, too quick. On occasion I like to I like to long line troll and could never get the boat to go slow enough in cold water. I would have work between the on/off start button, it was a major pain.
> I have seen a lot of people with alum boats posting about this same issue over the years so it's a common problem.


Yes, I could see why the amount of thrust a trolling motor that has fixed preset speeds could affect how slow you could get a boat to go. When I said that the OPs problem lies in the way the trolling motor starts, and not the amount of thrust it has, I was referring to his complaint of the whole unit jumping when he hit the on button. The units jumpiness is caused by the instantaneous burst of power. A soft start feature eliminates that jumpiness.

The reason you're happy with your 55# thrust variable speed motor over your 70# thrust 5 speed motor isn't really tied to the amount of thrust each motor does or doesn't have. Your happiness is because of the variable speed feature. With variable speed, unless the motor won't start operating until the speed dial is set to 1 or above, you can dial in any speed you want, regardless of the amount of thrust the motor has. With the trolling motor I just bought, the prop will start turning pretty much as soon as the speed dial starts to move off zero. 

Just for kicks, and because there isn't, or rather wasn't, a mark on the foot pedal that clearly indicated what speed the speed dial was set on, I turned the speed dial by hand while watching the prop of the motor. The motor's range is anywhere from barely turning (about 6 RPM) on up to its maximum setting. The motor also has two toggle switches on it. One on the side of the foot pedal that turns off the motor at the foot pedal, and another on the front of the foot pedal that allows you the option of constant on, momentary on, and high bypass. 

With the switch set to constant on, the motor will constantly operate at whatever speed you have it set at, without the use of the momentary on/off switch that is built into the surface of the foot pedal. With the toggle switch in the momentary on position, the motor operates like any standard foot actuated trolling motor. With the toggle switch set in the high bypass position, the motor operates constantly at the motors highest setting, regardless of where the speed dial is set.

It's actually a very cool feature, and one that none of my previous trolling motors have had. It's just not that easily accessed, and pretty much needs to be switched by hand. Although I've come to find out that there are separate foot switches available that can be wired in that will allow the use of the constant on or high bypass feature far more easily. 

Anyhow ...... just thought I'd clear up something from my earlier post.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Anyhow ...... just thought I'd clear up something from my earlier post.


Just to clear thing up on my end I also have a Motor Guide Tour but I opted to go back to 12v 55#. I do understand the mechanics of what makes a TM "tick" but I did want to clear up you can have too much TM for a boat. 
JamesF mentioned putting a 70# tm on his 16' tin boat. I was merely pointing out he may want to rethink it. Even with a variable speed, I wouldn't put that TM on a light boat. If the speed dial is set up on it's highest level, even if it's a variable speed there is so much thrust it's enough to darn near throw you out of the boat. Let's face it, if the wind is really blowing that hard most people aren't going to stay out fishing in it or they are going to look for more sheltered waters.
JamesF will be much happier with the 55# variable speed.

The OP's question was about "how can I slow this 70# 24v 5 speed TM down", well the real answer is "you can't". I wasted a year trying. There may be one exception and that is to add a Minn Kota Maximizer if you can find one but I'm not positive they will work on a 24v system. (I think they can but maybe someone here can answer for sure on that part) I tried to find one for a few months but decided life is too short and my free time was too precious to waste it trying to make this TM do what it wasn't intended to do. 
I'm not disagreeing that a variable speed is the way to go.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks guys this is all very solid info.BTW I am one of those older guys I'm having knee surgery soon and then the right shoulder,so yea i can use the assist.Next spring


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

James F said:


> Thanks guys this is all very solid info.BTW I am one of those older guys I'm having knee surgery soon and then the right shoulder,so yea i can use the assist.Next spring


Sounds like a body overhaul. Good luck with it.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, fellas for the waaay late thanks, but thanks for all your input. I agree with Crappiedude, there really is no way to do it. I'll just have to put up with it until I can afford a new one. Thanks again.


----------

